# Dr. No Circa 1962



## cycliste1 (May 27, 2008)

Dear Gentlemen:

I am in the middle of watching the above film. 

I am throughly enjoying Sean Connery's first turn as 007 in Dr. No, filmed around 1962. The Trad style is just great. Or would this be considered just good taste? Or classic style? 

Every look is just as wearable then as it would be today. 

Some looks I have enjoyed from the film:

1. His Tux:
a shawl collar jacket with side vents

2. A suit he wears:
a simple light grey suit with slim lapels and side vents that couldn't fit better with an elegant modified spread collar shirt and navy tie. Paired with sleek but classic black lace ups. 

3. An agent from the British service:
pink button down, navy and silver tie, Anglo American type glasses

Best,

Jonathan


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Wonderful wardrobe for Connery in that film, and in From Russia With Love. Hope he got to keep his suits. Yes, it certainly is traditional attire, though it may not be fundamentalist, revisionist _TRAD!_


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm fairly certain the gray suit you are talking about is a subtle glen plaid. Everything he wears is stunning, especially the shawl collar tux. It is all classic to say the least.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

^ Mannix, are you a fan? I never would have guessed. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Ron_A said:


> ^ Mannix, are you a fan? I never would have guessed. :icon_smile_wink:


Addict would be the correct term. :aportnoy: I've personally watched Goldfinger over 75 times.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Jack Lord as Felix Leiter!


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

Mannix said:


> I'm fairly certain the gray suit you are talking about is a subtle glen plaid.


Speaking of which, I think that about the best Bond suit ever has to be this three-piece glen plaid one worn through much of _Goldfinger_:

More Saville Row than Trad, but he is a British double agent, after all.

Also, I think the notion of Bond = tuxedo is a little overdone. If you'll notice, the "gun barrel" openings didn't even feature Bond wearing a tuxedo until 1977's _The Spy Who Loved Me_ (by which point Roger Moore is seen wearing a pair of horrible bell bottom trousers).


----------



## epicuresquire (Feb 18, 2009)

I love the Trilby-style hat Connery wore in Dr. No.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Zot! said:


> Speaking of which, I think that about the best Bond suit ever has to be this three-piece glen plaid one worn through much of _Goldfinger_:
> 
> More Saville Row than Trad, but he is a British double agent, after all.
> 
> Also, I think the notion of Bond = tuxedo is a little overdone. If you'll notice, the "gun barrel" openings didn't even feature Bond wearing a tuxedo until 1977's _The Spy Who Loved Me_ (by which point Roger Moore is seen wearing a pair of horrible bell bottom trousers).


You're quite right, that three-piece is amazing...it doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

AldenPyle said:


> Jack Lord as Felix Leiter!











Jack Lord was the best Felix Leiter. I always wondered about his sunglasses, though. More Jackie O than Jack.


----------



## Adenauer (Dec 7, 2008)

Mannix said:


> You're quite right, that three-piece is amazing...it doesn't get much better than that.


I think the lady next to him is much better than that!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Ahhh - fine British tailoring. Certainly traditional though not Jihadi _TRAD _as some require. Note forward facing pleats. Sadly the mid-60's were in some ways the high water mark for British bespoke. Despise much of what I see coming from there since the so-called designer aesthetic became the dominant influence. So entrenched, many don't even realize it wasn't always so.


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

For an interesting read on British tailoring and James Bond : https://www.amnesta.net/other/007/


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> Ahhh - fine British tailoring. Certainly traditional though not Jihadi _TRAD _as some require.


Well, as nice as it is, British tailoring does suffer the liability of not being, y'know, American.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Adenauer said:


> I think the lady next to him is much better than that!


She was a lesbian in that movie, until Bond "changed" her....so the script said.


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

Mannix said:


> She was a lesbian in that movie, until Bond "changed" her....so the script said.


Explicitly so in the book, just hinted at in the film (there was still a production code back then). Although Honor Blackman is usually cited as the "best" Bond Girl, my vote goes to Diana Rigg. Both starred opposite Patrick Macnee in _The Avengers_.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Zot! said:


> Explicitly so in the book, just hinted at in the film (there was still a production code back then). Although Honor Blackman is usually cited as the "best" Bond Girl, my vote goes to Diana Rigg. Both starred opposite Patrick Macnee in _The Avengers_.


Daniela Bianchi!


----------



## epicuresquire (Feb 18, 2009)

happened to catch some of dr. no on my cable provider earlier today between nyquil doses. 
Honey: "I put a black widow spider under his mosquito net. A female, they are the worst. It took him a whole week to die. Did I do wrong?
"Bond: "It wouldn't do to make a habit of it."


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Mannix said:


> She was a lesbian in that movie, until Bond "changed" her....so the script said.


What a terrible script. Just one of the reasons I hated _Goldfinger_ -- the novel and the movie. Yeah, yeah, call me a heretic if you will, but too much of it was so implausible or skewed in its facts, despite that they poke fun at the novel's shortcomings. Irony, table for two?

I also absolutely detested the ass slap and the degrading "man talk" remark from Bond. That hasn't stood the test of time even more so than Bond roughing around Tanya in the previous movie. Neither has the next point of interest...

I hate to destroy any pubescent fantasies here but a lesbian, from both then and now, cannot be "changed" by a man forcing theirself on her. If anything, their sexual preference would only be reinforced! Would you, a straight man, be "changed" by another man basically molesting you? I think not. Believe it or not, it was a pretty common thought at that point that homosexual women could be made "normal" if the right man came along. Yeah, sure. 

Basically, the only thing I really liked about the movie was the three piece suit.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

I think Connery's wardrobe in Dr No is poor and not a patch on FRWL or Goldfinger. The short length socks he sports with his suits are embarassing and his suit jackets are shapeless.
Jack Lord as Leiter is far cooler than Connery's Bond. Would his style be described as "trad"?

*W_B*


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Jovan said:


> ...I also absolutely detested the ass slap and the degrading "man talk" remark from Bond. That hasn't stood the test of time even more so than Bond roughing around Tanya in the previous movie. Neither has the next point of interest...
> 
> I hate to destroy any pubescent fantasies here but a lesbian, from both then and now, cannot be "changed" by a man forcing theirself on her....


Oh yea! Well you might be right about Sean Connery's limitations but, Chuck Norris could convert them...and, in the event he couldn't, he could kick both our a**es for talking about him like this!


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Jovan said:


> What a terrible script. Just one of the reasons I hated _Goldfinger_ -- the novel and the movie. Yeah, yeah, call me a heretic if you will, but too much of it was so implausible or skewed in its facts, despite that they poke fun at the novel's shortcomings. Irony, table for two?
> 
> I also absolutely detested the ass slap and the degrading "man talk" remark from Bond. That hasn't stood the test of time even more so than Bond roughing around Tanya in the previous movie. Neither has the next point of interest...
> 
> ...


I did not say I agree with any of that, just it is a fact from the movie. I still love the movie and I'll keep watching it.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Jovan said:


> Would you, a straight man, be "changed" by another man basically molesting you?


I might if that man was Sean Connery.

Wait, what?


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Connery's suit in the above photo is smashing. Buttoned up but relaxed. Great proportion, balance, everything. The lady next to him is smokin'.

Goldfinger is a good novel. Good golf writing, and fun driving through Europe. But I think Fleming's underwater writing (sections in Thunderball, and Diamonds Are Forever, if I remember rightly) are really the best.

And are all lesbians the same? No. While the male fantasy of converting a lesbian to heterosexuality is boneheaded (um...), it's not impossible. Depends on the "lesbian" in question. Sexuality exists on a continuum.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

whistle_blower71 said:


> I think Connery's wardrobe in Dr No is poor and not a patch on FRWL or Goldfinger.


Surprised you would feel that way about No's wardrobe, though I agree FRWL was best. It's been many years since I watched it, but I was struck when I saw it upon release in theaters by the beautiful cut and fit of his suits, and the soft fluid movement of them suggesting they were entirely handmade. That the cut was much less exagerated than what subsequently became characterized as British I accept, but it was consistent with the era. Didn't think the cut in FRWL that different, Goldfinger's was, and I didn't care for it as well.


----------



## epicuresquire (Feb 18, 2009)

Jovan said:


> I also absolutely detested the ass slap and the degrading "man talk" remark from Bond. That hasn't stood the test of time even more so than Bond roughing around Tanya in the previous movie. Neither has the next point of interest...


Does this mean I have to stop watching "Mad Men"? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> And are all lesbians the same? No. While the male fantasy of converting a lesbian to heterosexuality is boneheaded (um...), it's not impossible. Depends on the "lesbian" in question. Sexuality exists on a continuum.


You missed my point entirely. He FORCED himself on her. No woman would like that.

Mad Men is a different beast entirely.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ I didn't miss your point entirely; I was referring to another point.



Jovan said:


> Believe it or not, it was a pretty common thought at that point that homosexual women could be made "normal" if the right man came along. Yeah, sure.


Obviously I don't believe in FORCING anything. Especially "theirself"


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I've never met anyone who had their sexuality literally _changed_. Rather, they knew they were straight, homosexual, or bisexual all along.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Sorry to hear that


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Jovan said:


> You missed my point entirely. He FORCED himself on her. No woman would like that.
> 
> Mad Men is a different beast entirely.


I found your initial observation both interesting and meritorious. I find, and have always found such behavior distasteful, perhaps most because it's usually a sure sign of a macho lack of self-confidence. However having been a young adult male during the period in which both Dr. No and Mad Men were set, I can't agree that the behavior depicted in each is very different, except that Bond is supposed to be an archetype. And the attitude revealed by that behavior *was* prevalent, and stock grist in entertainment, silly, or not.

As to your first point regarding force, while perhaps the norm, I was surprised when dating in my late forties by a lady of similar vintage. I am a gentle man. But to my astonishment, this lady (And she was - a southern bell.) had other interests!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> ^ Sorry to hear that


I don't quite follow. Sorry to hear what?


Flanderian said:


> I found your initial observation both interesting and meritorious. I find, and have always found such behavior distasteful, perhaps most because it's usually a sure sign of a macho lack of self-confidence. However having been a young adult male during the period in which both Dr. No and Mad Men were set, I can't agree that the behavior depicted in each is very different, except that Bond is supposed to be an archetype. And the attitude revealed by that behavior *was* prevalent, and stock grist in entertainment, silly, or not.
> 
> As to your first point regarding force, while perhaps the norm, I was surprised when dating in my late forties by a lady of similar vintage. I am a gentle man. But to my astonishment, this lady (And she was - a southern bell.) had other interests!


Oh, I realise it was common. It just hasn't held up over time as well as the other Connery films, although I thought the slap in _Diamonds_ was pretty unnecessary too. Connery himself hasn't helped matters in his Barbara Walters interviews. No, Sean. It's NEVER okay to strike a woman.

As for Mad Men, it's a different beast in that it's meant as a more realistic commentary on those times. With 007 movies, you're supposed to root for the hero and like them. I found Connery's Bond thoroughly unlikeable in _Goldfinger_, more for assaulting and molesting Galore than the butt slap and "let the men do their important things" type comment (though I still found that pretty distasteful).


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Fleming's claimed purpose in writing _The Spy Who Loved Me_ (a very short novel which had nothing in common with the 70's flick but the title) was to expose the meanness of the James Bond character, whom he claimed that too many people idolized as a good guy. It didn't work.

At any rate, there's little in the Bond novels (and less in the movies) that reflects life as it is. Certainly not this business about forcing oneself on women being a good idea in any sense.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Joe Beamish said:


> the meanness of the James Bond character, whom he claimed that too many people idolized as a good guy.


Most are unaware or don't remember how big an influence Dr. No and Connery's character were on pop culture at the time. I quickly digested all of the Fleming books soon after seeing it. Connery's Bond was largely the result of the folks that made the films, as well as whatever innate humor and charm that Connery brought. Fleming's Bond was the essential thug. But one who also happened to be a womanizer, a snob and had good but not very interesting taste.

Craig's character in CR was much closer. Haven't seen the second one yet.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

You still haven't answered my question, Joe.


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

Bond did not succeed in "changing" this Bond girl:










Lesbianism is a theme that runs through a few of the Bond movies. In addition to the above cited examples, there was Rosa Klebb in _From Russia With Love_ as well as Bambi and Thumper in _Diamonds Are Forever. _I'm not sure, perhaps also Irma Bunt in _On Her Majesty's Secret Service_ (just saying that because she seemed like a re-tread of the Rosa Klebb character).


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't care what any of you say about James Bond, but he's still very cool. :aportnoy:


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

Jovan said:


> With 007 movies, you're supposed to root for the hero and like them. I found Connery's Bond thoroughly unlikeable in _Goldfinger_, more for assaulting and molesting Galore than the butt slap and "let the men do their important things" type comment (though I still found that pretty distasteful).


Guess you aren't a fan of the John Wayne film "The Quiet Man" either....Same kind of macho.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ I don't recommend searching the web for this while at work, though someone will probably ask for the data, but surveys frequently show that "forcing" is a top fantasy...for women. Just saying. In fantasy, not reality. 

This just in: Fantasy and reality are not the same thing. Much as a James Bond book is not the real world.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't get what the controversy is about. As Joe noted, Bond movies aren't where people go looking for verisimilitude. Otherwise I'd still be looking for my magnet watch.


----------



## cycliste1 (May 27, 2008)

Spot on about the shades. It looks like he borrowed them right off of his grandmother who was sunning herself at the beach club resplendent with a frosted blond beehive wash and set. Such an odd detail, but an intentional one by wardrobe and the director/screenwriter nevertheless.



Drew Bernard said:


> Jack Lord was the best Felix Leiter. I always wondered about his sunglasses, though. More Jackie O than Jack.


----------



## Mr D (Feb 26, 2009)

I must admit to not having read any of the Bond novels although occasionally I find myself contemplating reading them. Have they aged well like a fine wine, or have they turned into vinegar?


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Mr D said:


> I must admit to not having read any of the Bond novels although occasionally I find myself contemplating reading them. Have they aged well like a fine wine, or have they turned into vinegar?


Fine wine.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ +1

Start with Casino Royale and read straight through The Man with the Golden Gun. 

If you'd prefer just one, try From Russia with Love.


----------



## AndrewRogers (Dec 21, 2008)

Not Dr No exactly, but one understands how Jaws felt about wearing a Goering blue DB.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Zot! said:


> Bond did not succeed in "changing" this Bond girl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Bond girl? If you posted an image, I can't see it.

It is a recurring theme, but I can't say I care for Fleming's attitudes about it. It's very much like the films of the time which portrayed homosexuals as being either bad individuals or always coming to a nasty end. I could be wrong, but IIRC all the homosexuals in his novels were treated this way. Only Pussy Galore is "redeemed" when she is "turned straight."


cycliste1 said:


> Spot on about the shades. It looks like he borrowed them right off of his grandmother who was sunning herself at the beach club resplendent with a frosted blond beehive wash and set. Such an odd detail, but an intentional one by wardrobe and the director/screenwriter nevertheless.


Maybe, maybe not. It may have been a more common style for men back then. It could also be a mistake by wardrobe. For instance, in a Ricardo Montalban movie, they have him dressed in a tail-less coat playing the part of a playboy when even at that time they were ridiculed as being "waiter attire." Granted, Montalban could still look damn good if you stuck him in a burlap sack. (God rest his soul, I miss him.)


Taliesin said:


> Guess you aren't a fan of the John Wayne film "The Quiet Man" either....Same kind of macho.


With some films I can laugh at the dated attitudes toward women, i.e. "Stay out of the way, Janie! This is a man's job." Some just spoil my enjoyment altogether, like in _Goldfinger_.


boatshoe said:


> I don't get what the controversy is about. As Joe noted, Bond movies aren't where people go looking for verisimilitude. Otherwise I'd still be looking for my magnet watch.


You're absolutely correct, but when I'm supposed to be rooting for the hero and don't like him one bit, I can't really get into it.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Zot! said:


> More Saville Row than Trad, but he is a British double agent, after all.


Double agent? When did he betray Queen and country?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Perhaps he meant double-0 agent?


----------



## Mr D (Feb 26, 2009)

Joe Beamish said:


> ^ +1
> 
> Start with Casino Royale and read straight through The Man with the Golden Gun.
> 
> If you'd prefer just one, try From Russia with Love.


Thanks Joe, I'll pick up a copy of 'Casino'.


----------



## tyelovespinback (Apr 3, 2009)

does anyone know what kind of shoes sean connery wears on the beach in dr. no? They're little blue slip on shoes and i want to find a pair but i don't know what they are!
thanks


----------



## the420skipper (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure what you're talking about, but you might be thinking of espadrilles.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Mannix said:


> I don't care what any of you say about James Bond, but he's still very cool. :aportnoy:


Hear hear.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Jovan said:


> It is a recurring theme, but I can't say I care for Fleming's attitudes about it. It's very much like the films of the time which portrayed homosexuals as being either bad individuals or always coming to a nasty end. I could be wrong, but IIRC all the homosexuals in his novels were treated this way. Only Pussy Galore is "redeemed" when she is "turned straight."


In the novel _Diamonds are Forever_, the assassins Mr. Wynt and Mr. Kidd are described as being homosexual, but not necessarily in a relationship with each other. M makes a comment to the effect that homosexuals make more sadistic assassins.

In the movie version, Mr. Wynt and Mr. Kidd are seen skipping away from a murder holding hands, and their demise at the end of the movie has a bizarre homoerotic twist to it.

Several of the Bond girls were depicted in the movie as being seduced by Bond to betray their villanous masters, rather than being forced to betray their villanous sexual orientation. The naive and virginal Solitaire in _Live and Let Die _comes to mind.


----------

